# Touring in November and December



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Having decided that we will definately add Morocco to our 6 month trip (how excited am I!!!) we think we will most likely cross over mid November. All the blogs I have read seem to be in January to March and I cannot find any info about conditions before Xmas. Is there any reason for this or do you all just prefer to be home for Xmas??

Can anyone help me with weather conditions at that time (we are taking our dog so hope that November will have cooled off enough for us to leave him for short spells in the van if needed) and also whether we are likely to have any problems getting over the mountains.

I had thought we would travel anti-clockwise but given the time of year is there any benefit to going clockwise?

Think we will try to spend 6 weeks over there, hoping that this will allow enough time to explore and time to relax. Obviously any tips on "Must go to" places will be very appreciated

Thanks for any advice


----------

